# Basement bathroom rough in



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Being a recent construction any pipes below the slab should have been inspected as part of the original building permit and they should have had plans that would show you what is there. Any future inspections as part of new permits will reference the original an need to agree. Good time to talk with your inspector to be sure what you do to finish this agrees with what s/he wants to see.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your drawing shows three pipes from below grade, while the picture only has two. The sink will drain to the left into the pipe in the stud bay with the vent.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

The image labeled basement shows what appears to be a backwater valve in the other room? If so, this will be downstream of the bathroom and means your pipe layout is wrong.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjuser23 (Dec 7, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Your drawing shows three pipes from below grade, while the picture only has two. The sink will drain to the left into the pipe in the stud bay with the vent.


Thanks for the reply! The drawing isn't exact, it isn't mine, I found it online and thought it looked pretty similar but I know it isn't exact. 

So the pipe on the right will be my sink drain and then I need to T the pipe on the left into that for venting?


----------



## tjuser23 (Dec 7, 2019)

TheEplumber said:


> The image labeled basement shows what appears to be a backwater valve in the other room? If so, this will be downstream of the bathroom and means your pipe layout is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That is exactly what it is; a backwater valve. What does that mean in regards to the pipes?

I think I confused people by posting that drawing. I didn't draw it myself, I found it online and thought it looked similar to my layout and just used it to try to understand how the pipes are connected below grade


----------



## tjuser23 (Dec 7, 2019)

TheEplumber said:


> The image labeled basement shows what appears to be a backwater valve in the other room? If so, this will be downstream of the bathroom and means your pipe layout is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I created a new diagram that I think better shows my thinking. The blue colors are the drain pipes and the green colors are the vent pipes. What do you think?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

tjuser23 said:


> I created a new diagram that I think better shows my thinking. The blue colors are the drain pipes and the green colors are the vent pipes. What do you think?


What is the black thing at the upper end of your blue line? The image is too small on my phone to tell. Is it a backwater valve? How do you know the drain line slope is as you have it drawn?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjuser23 (Dec 7, 2019)

TheEplumber said:


> tjuser23 said:
> 
> 
> > I created a new diagram that I think better shows my thinking. The blue colors are the drain pipes and the green colors are the vent pipes. What do you think?
> ...


Yeah, it’s a backwater valve. I don’t know the drain line slope is the way I have drawn it, but that is what I am trying to figure out, what piping belongs to what. The street is out to the left in that picture so I am just guessing on how I think it is. 

Do you have a better opinion on the setup? I’m not very familiar with plumbing but if I can figure out how to finish the rough in I can do the work.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

tjuser23 said:


> Yeah, it’s a backwater valve. I don’t know the drain line slope is the way I have drawn it, but that is what I am trying to figure out, what piping belongs to what. The street is out to the left in that picture so I am just guessing on how I think it is.
> 
> Do you have a better opinion on the setup? I’m not very familiar with plumbing but if I can figure out how to finish the rough in I can do the work.


The backwater valve is downstream of the bathroom before it connects to the sewer line. Their use is to keep waste from backing into lower elevation plumbing.This leads me to believe your pipe comes from the valve to the bathroom. 
The vents in the wall are shower and WC as you show, but underslab is different. It drains toward the valve.
Perhaps like this--


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

As a plumbing inspector when we inspect residential undergrounds in my area we draw the underground upon approval on the back of the permit for future reference. If your lucky perhaps your plumbing inspector did the same.


----------

